# Just Got Our 2006 23krs



## ktmdad582 (Feb 21, 2006)

Well Hi everyone just wanted to get in my first post, we just picked up our new 23 KRS from Lakeshore RV. I cant wait to take it out for our first weekend , my sons race dirtbikes and this is the coolest toy hauler I have seen. I think they will be a huge seller and Im glad I got one of the first ones to roll off the floor. We bought our from lakeshore RV in Muskegon MI very happy with the price and service, they actually turned me on to this site before I bought mine so I could see how happy others were, I have already gotten alot of great info from this site and Im sure I will be here alot

Thanks

Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the group

Where ya from.

Find your local rally and join the fun

John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Why to go KTM. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to our site.

Didn't know Lakeshore was really telling people about this site, but they might as well, as we'll tell it like it is. We've all had some issue, but those are small and once resolved, the Outback stands miles above all the rest.

Post some pictures of your new Outback when you can...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on your beautiful new Outback toy hauler. action


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

ktmdad582,

action action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrats on the new toy hauler!* action action action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, ktmdad582!* action

Have fun with that new 'Roo, and good luck to your son!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

ktmdad582 said:


> Well Hi everyone just wanted to get in my first post, we just picked up our new 23 KRS from Lakeshore RV. I cant wait to take it out for our first weekend , my sons race dirtbikes and this is the coolest toy hauler I have seen. I think they will be a huge seller and Im glad I got one of the first ones to roll off the floor. We bought our from lakeshore RV in Muskegon MI very happy with the price and service, they actually turned me on to this site before I bought mine so I could see how happy others were, I have already gotten alot of great info from this site and Im sure I will be here alot
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Welcome! We have had our 23KRS out on one trip and love it. I hope you do to.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace.....well, welcome back ! It sounds like you've been lurking here for ahwile. Great to have you join us!!!


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new roo. How about a new roo review? Got pics?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

ktmdad582,

Glad you are enjoying your new 23KRS, and this site. sunny Seems as though several are coming on board with the Toy Hauler and that it is going to be a popular selling model. Happy campping, and post often.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

ktmdad582, WOOHOO on your new Outback! That is a nice-looking rig! Hope you all have sooo much fun with it!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats ktmdad582 on the 23KRS
I'm sure you will have lots of fun with it









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, ktmdad582!

Brad, tell us a little about y'all. Where are you from? What do you do?

Again, welcome and enjoy your new Roo.

Mark


----------



## ragses (Mar 15, 2006)

We too got our "baby roo" from Lakeshore Rv - can't wait to really try her out - first weekend in May - up to CATRA in NY we go! Congrats on your new toy hauler hope you love yours like we love ours! action


----------

